# Exo Terra Faunarium for Dubia Roach Colony



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

I am in the process of deciding whether or not I want to start my own colony so I'm still in the very early stages of doing my research and making my setup.

I was just wondering if an Exo Terra Faunarium would be suitable for a roach colony without making any adaptations.

If not, what works best and what do you use for making the vents etc? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

Bumping for help.


----------



## Ginapx (Jul 31, 2013)

I have a large breeding group and keep them in a much larger version of this box.

GLES Box - IKEA

The one I have is about 30"x20"x20", I think it was from woolworths years ago and was used as a toy box and I don't use a lid as it is so deep. I guess a faunarium would be fine but I recall being told that they prefer dark areas so maybe cover the sides or if you go for a similar box as above maybe try to find a cheap mesh guard of some sort. I will post back if I can find a similar box to mine as I'm currently looking for a new one.


Edit: What about this? http://www.tesco.com/direct/whatmore-24l-box/199-3933.prd?pageLevel=&skuId=209-6888 It will certainly be bigger than any faunarium, I think.


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

DeadLee said:


> I am in the process of deciding whether or not I want to start my own colony so I'm still in the very early stages of doing my research and making my setup.
> 
> I was just wondering if an Exo Terra Faunarium would be suitable for a roach colony without making any adaptations.
> 
> ...


no, it'll be far too small. your best off getting a RUB.


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Depends how big you wanna start with... Large rubs n storage boxes are best.. Get the biggest you can.. With dubias you need large numbers before you can feed out regularly.. 

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2013)

I breed my roach colonies (dubia and lateralis) in 19 litre rubs. They're not the largest things in the world but my demand isn't massive and they're a convenient size due to their height.

I just glued aluminium mesh to a hole cut top to provide plenty of ventilation.


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Don't use rubs there not very good with roaches because of the gap in the lid.
I have 10 84L rubs and there a wast of money there too low for roaches. (I now use them for Morios)
With any roach its best to have a high one like a 80L tub from the super market for £7-£8 and put mesh over the top to avoid excapes.
I use 40+ 110L tubs and about 20 80L tubs now and it works for me:2thumb:


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

ExoticInsectsUK said:


> Don't use rubs there not very good with roaches because of the gap in the lid.
> I have 10 84L rubs and there a wast of money there too low for roaches. (I now use them for Morios)
> With any roach its best to have a high one like a 80L tub from the super market for £7-£8 and put mesh over the top to avoid excapes.
> I use 40+ 110L tubs and about 20 80L tubs now and it works for me:2thumb:


What the dimensions on your 80 and 110L tubs??

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rainbow.ben (Dec 11, 2007)

ExoticInsectsUK said:


> Don't use rubs there not very good with roaches because of the gap in the lid.
> I have 10 84L rubs and there a wast of money there too low for roaches. (I now use them for Morios)
> With any roach its best to have a high one like a 80L tub from the super market for £7-£8 and put mesh over the top to avoid excapes.
> I use 40+ 110L tubs and about 20 80L tubs now and it works for me:2thumb:


 
Agreed can get them also from Poundstretcher 80L BOX - Storage - Products | Poundstretcher

Get 2 then you can easily swap the roaches over while you clean the dirty one out.

Then get some mesh for ventilation from Halfords
Halfords | David's ISOPON Aluminium Mesh

Cut a hole in one side and get a glue gun to seal it in place. Then just get hold of some egg crates, a heat pad and couple of dishes for food/veg/ water crystals and your ready to go.


----------



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. Is mesh really necessary could I not just drill loads of little holes in the top? The boxes you have suggested look like they could be a real pain to try and cut a hole in for the mesh. 

Thanks in advance.


----------

